# Mini-Teich erweitern?..Seerose blüht nicht-wieso?



## Chris112 (28. Feb. 2008)

Ja..irgendwie hab ich bisher gedacht ich habe einen kleinen Teich, aber gleich einen Mini-Teich...

Würdet ihr einen PVC-Teich zu einen vorhandenen setzten und sie mit einem Bachlauf / Wasserfall verbinden oder einen großen PVC-Teich einbauen? (wobei das bei mir bestimmt eh nix wird..hab kein Geld-leider  ) oder sollte ich noch etwas warten und auf Teichfolie sparen?
 


Außerdem hab ich ein Problem mit meiner Seerose –ich glaub sie hat zu wenig Platz- ich hab sie jetzt schon über 2 Jahre und sie hatte bis jetzt nur eine Knospe die unter Wasser verfault ist..weis jemand wieso es nicht klappt mit ihr?

Chris
*********************
www.Bahnfreak.blog.de


----------



## Marlowe (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Mini-Teich erweitern?..Seerose blüht nicht-wieso?*

Moin Chris!

Nun schiebe doch bitte mal die Info `rüber, wie groß UNGEFÄHR Deine
Teichschale ist.

In Deinem Profil steht was von Bambus usw.

Dazu hast Du also noch die Seerose darin?

Nach Deinem Profil und der zusätzlichen Beschreibung jetzt von Dir dürftest
Du bei dem Teich arge Platzprobleme haben.
Wieviel Stunden täglich steht der denn in der Sonne,
bekommen alle Pflanzen (Seerose) Licht in ausreichendem Maße?

Na, wie schauts?


----------



## Chris112 (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Mini-Teich erweitern?..Seerose blüht nicht-wieso?*

Also ich habe ungefähr diese teichschale http://www.louistools.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3597&language=de

Der Bambus steht nicht im Teich..eine Seerose, bissel Binse, so Gras (weis mit grünem Streifen) und sone Pflanze mit kleinen  weißen Blüten...

Schwer zu sagen wie lange er in der Sonne ist..ich denke so 5 – 7 Stunden.



Hoffe man weiß jetzt wie es um meinen Teich steht...


----------



## Annett (1. März 2008)

*AW: Mini-Teich erweitern?..Seerose blüht nicht-wieso?*

Moin Chris.

Also ein Foto von der Pflanze im Sommer wäre schon hilfreich gewesen.  
In was hast Du sie denn gepflanzt? Einfach nur auf den Boden gepackt oder mit Substrat versorgt? Welches Substrat? Hast Du mal nach unten "gefingert" wie es im Hochsommer da unten "aussah"?
Schlamm oder keiner? 
Wir sind alle keine Hellseher. 
Wenn Dein Teich tatsächlich nur 39cm tief ist (wie Dein Link aussagt), dann kommen auf Dauer nur Zwergsorten für ihn in Frage. 
Die gibts halt nicht an jeder Ecke, dafür aber im Internet... die Investition lohnt sich.


----------



## Chris112 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Mini-Teich erweitern?..Seerose blüht nicht-wieso?*

Ja mit men Foto kann ich leider nicht dienen.
Ich hab die Seerose einfach in so ein Pflanzkorp gesetzt mit der Erde die schon dran war. Brauchen die Pflanzen Substrat? Ich Hochsommer war etwas schlamm drin, aber nicht viel...

Also mein Teich is, denk ich, schon so 40-60cm tief. Ich dachte eigentlich das ich schon eine kleine Seerosenart habe..hmm..wo bekommt man denn solche Seerosen her?


----------



## Annett (2. März 2008)

*AW: Mini-Teich erweitern?..Seerose blüht nicht-wieso?*

Hallo Chris.

Wie sehen denn die Blätter der Seerose aus? Groß, klein? Zentimeterangabe wäre gut. 
Liegen sie auf der Wasseroberfläche auf oder stehen sie darüber?

Zwischen 40 und 60cm Tiefe ist zumind. für meinen Geschmack schon ein großer Unterschied. Schnapp Dir doch einfach mal nen Zollstock und steck ihn an der vermutlich tiefsten Stelle ins Wasser.
So schaffst Du Fakten!
Ob Du eine kleine Seerose hast, weiß ich nicht. Wie auch? 

Wenn Du nach einer richtigen Zwergsorte suchst, dann schau mal unter www.nymphaion.de nach. Im Shop dürfte es einiges geben.
Ansonsten fällt mir noch www.seerosenfarm.de ein.

Seerosen brauchen eine ordentliche Pflanzung, wenn man ordentliche Blüten sehen wil. Sie brauchen viel Futter!
Pflanzanleitung


----------



## Chris112 (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mini-Teich erweitern?..Seerose blüht nicht-wieso?*

Erstmal sorry das ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet hab 

Also im letzten Jahr waren die Blätter so 6-8cm..jap, ich hab heute mal geschaut und es is nichts von der Seerose zu sehen, is das schlimm?


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mini-Teich erweitern?..Seerose blüht nicht-wieso?*

Hi,

das kommt darauf an.
Die gut im Futter stehende "großwüchsige" Seerose hat bei mir schon die ersten Blätter oben.
Andere noch nicht. Warte doch einfach mal noch 3-4Wochen!


----------



## Chris112 (26. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mini-Teich erweitern?..Seerose blüht nicht-wieso?*

Naja, ich wird morgen morgen mal genau nachschauen..muss eh die Pflanzen wieder richtig hinstellen, da der Hund spaß dran hat sie Pflanzen herauszuziehen oder zu fressen :evil


----------

